# SuperBowl XLV



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok.. simple to understand. Who are you rooting for?

Packers or Steelers?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You're (not your) poll (not pole) needs a 3rd option --

*[*.*]* None (not nun) of the above. 

-----------------

Correct usage is a good thing -- thanks for paying attention! :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> You're (not your) poll (not pole) needs a 3rd option --
> 
> *[*.*]* None (not nun) of the above.


This (not thus) makes (not maikes) your (not you're) posts (not poests) extremely (not extremly) difficult (not difficlut) to (not too) read (not reed).


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Nick said:


> You're (not your) poll...




You are poll?


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

i could care less about the STUPIDBOWL


----------



## kcaudiofx (Dec 27, 2009)

Green Bay of course, I am not a GB or Pits fan by any means but its been like 14 years since GB has won a SB and only 2 years since pitts has won, so I am going for GB JUST FOR THAT REASON 



n3ntj said:


> Ok.. simple to understand. Who are you rooting for?
> 
> Packers or Steelers?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Should be a good game. Both teams deserve to be there today. I'm going with the Steelers.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mashandhogan said:


> i could care less about the STUPIDBOWL


Your refering to the last presidential debate, right?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> You're (not your) poll (not pole) needs a 3rd option --
> 
> *[*.*]* None (not nun) of the above.


Actually, it's your poll...not you're poll. If you're going to play "Grammar Police," then at least be correct.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> Actually, it's your poll...not you're poll. If you're going to play "Grammar Police," then at least be correct.


Thanks for paying attention!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Hmmmm.....Decisions Decisions!

_________________


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Steelers


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

There's a game today??? :zzz:

Playing football in February is as lame as playing hockey in June and baseball in November. :nono2:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Hmmm. Who do I hope will win?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Why all the thread crapping?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rooting for the Packers... not so much against the Steelers as I kinda am against Ben after his pre-season shenanigans... I'm ok with redemption, but you have to face something to get past it... and I'm not sure he has actually done that yet.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Packers would be high on my list to root for most times anyway, but being a Bengal fan means never rooting for the Steelers. 

Go Pack.




.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

kcaudiofx said:


> Green Bay of course, I am not a GB or Pits fan by any means but its been like 14 years since GB has won a SB and only 2 years since pitts has won, so I am going for GB JUST FOR THAT REASON


The Stealers didn't win SB XL vs the Seahawks as much as the Refs handed them the game with horrible officiating.

Even with shooting themselves in the foot with the interception at the end of the first half (there was at least one block in the back on the run back) The Cardinals took the lead in the 4th, only to lose on a disputable catch. As a Cardinals fan, I place the blame on the Card's defense. All they had to do is stop the Stealers in the field of play since they were out of time outs. The refs were a bit helpful on the drive as well.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow, another black-eye for Jerry Jones

Ticket holders out of their seats











> Super Bowl ticket holders may not have a seat at Cowboys Stadium
> 
> By Chris Chase
> 
> ...


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

And who the hell picked that b*^%H to sing the Anthem.

THAT WAS HORRIBLE!!!!!!






.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Having not followed any of the season, I will go with Pittsburgh


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations to the Green Bay Packers!


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats to the Green Bay Packers & those fans who post on this forum


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is interesting how the outcome of one game makes such a big difference in conversations going forward.

IF the Steelers had won... we would all be talking about Roethlisberger having 3 championships and in the same league as Tom Brady (active) and Troy Aikman, Joe Montana, etc. (inactive) QBs with 3 or more titles... and people would be wondering about Aaron Rodgers still.

BUT...

Now Rodgers has 1, and Ben only has 2... so you can't talk about Ben as being "way better" than Rodgers for the moment... and Ben doesn't get upgraded to the uber-elite status just yet.

Rodgers, meanwhile, shuts up most of the Favre comparisons going forward... and he has the same amount of titles as Favre at a much earlier point in his career... and a team young enough to get to a couple more if they hold everything together.

Heck, Green Bay could be much improved next year if they just get all their injured players back for a whole season!

Interesting... how the league going forward will have completely different conversations just because of this one game.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

While I agree with your points about this game I think that last year's outcome was just as significant. With a Colts win Manning is validated as the greatest player ever & Brees is still trying to get to the next level. Instead, Manning drops down to mortaldom & Brees is now an upper echelon QB.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Congrats to the Green Bay Packers.
This avatar will self-destruct in 7 days


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think the upcoming HMC will work for me. I've been recording 11 different post game programs at once! Titletown once again. DirecTV will have to update the NFL Remotes!

It was a great game...more stressful in the 2nd half. Congrads to Pittsburg on a great season. Tomlin and the rest of the team are class acts.

It would be great (If there is a season next year) to see a re-match in the SB!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Best ad of the night.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> While I agree with your points about this game I think that last year's outcome was just as significant. With a Colts win Manning is validated as the greatest player ever & Brees is still trying to get to the next level. Instead, Manning drops down to mortaldom & Brees is now an upper echelon QB.


Agreed. Last year was a very similar dynamic. Manning could have cemented a place in the upper echelon... or we might still have people questioning Brees.

By no means do I think the Steelers are done either... they could easily be in the top class of the AFC for several more years... but while I see the Steelers as a team trying to stay good (like Indy or New England)... Green Bay has a solid shot now of actually getting better.

Of course teams come and go lately... sometimes a team falls off the map one year and wins it all the next.


----------

